

Exploiting variable-bitrate codecs to recover phrases from encrypted VoIP - dfranke
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/03/detecting_words.html

======
dfranke
I linked to Schneier's summary because I can't find a non-paywalled version of
the new paper, but here's a paper by some of the same authors on the same
topic, from an earlier phase of their research: [http://www.krypt.cs.uni-
sb.de/teaching/WS08/Seminar/reports/...](http://www.krypt.cs.uni-
sb.de/teaching/WS08/Seminar/reports/yes-we-can.pdf)

